# Mickey D is losing feathers and other ???'s



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Mickey is a rescued pigeon.He seems to be doing fine but he is losing wee little soft white feathers and he also lost about three big feathers..Anyone know why? I'm concerned .Also what can I feed him other than seed , I tried peas but he doesnt seem to like them..He loves nuts but I read not to many cause they are to much fat. I bought safflower strands and he doesn't touch it. He loves thistle seed, but how much can I give him. I tryed a liitle lettuce and carrots. I think he ate some of it, it was scattered. he won't eat in front of me. lol I also read they like grass is this true ? Should I put vitamins in his water or cider vinegar? Should I bath him ?? Sorry so many questions.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

I've never heard of pigeons eating grass. If he has been kept in side he could be molting late. If you have a rubard cut a slice out for him and he'll have some. Pigeons love regular and strawberry rubard so really what ever you can find. If he is molting then he will do this every year. If he is then the house living has messed up this internal clock to be molting this late. Maybe you have discovered a new system, The house system...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

First and foremost he needs a pigeon mix-that is the main diet, as that gives him the variety that has the nutrients he needs. The peanuts, vegies, and such should be snacks and given sparingly. If this an indoor bird, he needs vitamin D3 and trace minerals. You can use organic cod liver oil caps, and give him one a month-if he doesn't get much sun.

Garlic will help with feathering and you can use a pigeon multi. If you use a man made brand use strict dosage as they can do them more harm then good if given to frequent and in too high a dose.

I usually put apple cider vinegar in the bath water, and they don't seem to mind. I use the organic apple cider vinegar for the drinker. Offer him either a shower or a tin full of water and see if he is interested. 

Bathing is very good for them, it builds up the powder that makes their feathers water resilient (as garlic does) and helps rid them of parasites externally(as garlic does-internal).


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Sophie is an all-indoor, all-house, all-the-time pigeon. She molts several times a year (I have had her since March 07), apparently on her own schedule. I feed her a pigeon mix which she seems to really like. Her "treats" are safflower seeds and hemp seeds mixed together and handfed in small batches. In fact, all I have to do is shake the container with the "treats" in it, and she comes flying (or running, which is adorable) from wherever she is as fast as she can. I give her a bath about every other week. I tried more frequently but she didn't seem to be interested. I know that some poeple on here suggest various vitamins to make up for the "indoor pigeon" aspect. I only have one pigeon, so that's my only frame of reference, but she seems to be fine with food, water, treats and lots of love.


----------

